# Cage Setup, Take 2



## crin54 (Jan 9, 2015)

Still waiting for my hedgehog, but i have been getting everything ready. I originally thought a 105 quart Sterilite bin would be big enough, but as soon as I put the large igloo and CSW in there, I knew I needed something bigger. So, I added a 66 quart Sterilite bin connected by a 4" pvc pipe. I have 2 che setups with 10" domes with 1 thermostat with the probe in the rear left corner of the bigger bin. I have a digital thermometer in each bin. I also have a floor lamp on a timer to turn on at 7am and off at 9pm. I also bought a small animal playpen for running around in the living room. I covered the igloo with fleece to look like a stump, covered a 4" pvc elbow with fleece to look like a log, made a fleece mushroom toy, made some fleece bags with attached fleece strips for burrowing for out of cage snuggling and in the igloo if s/he so desires, and cut up some fleece for liners.

Am I forgetting anything (I will figure out food after talking with the breeder and going from there)?? Any advice about probe placement?? I put the temp on 80 (to test it) and both thermometers read 76.7 or .8, so it seems like it's heating evenly.


----------

